# Hahn Method Example Solve?



## Silky (Jul 16, 2020)

Looking for some good Hahn method solves to study to better understand the method. Any help would be appreciated !


----------



## ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken (Jul 17, 2020)

I don't usually solve with Hahn, but with Petrus.

Scramble: R' U D2 L' U' D2 B' D' B' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2

x' U2 F' U' B' L B2 // 2x2x2
R F2 R' L F' L' // 2x2x3
z' U' F R' F R // FL + FD
U R U2 R' // 2x2x1
R' F R // pair setup
F R' F2 R F' R' F2 R // EP + pair
x y2 L' R' B' L F' L' B L2 F R F' L' F // L4C
45 HTM

For L4C I just looked up the alg. Don't know them :/
I hope this helps


----------



## Silky (Jul 17, 2020)

ThisNameIsAlreadyTaken said:


> I don't usually solve with Hahn, but with Petrus.
> 
> Scramble: R' U D2 L' U' D2 B' D' B' L2 U L2 D' L2 F2 B2 D R2 B2
> 
> ...



You're amazing, wow!


----------

